# Buzzing door lock and how to remove sliding door trim



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Been searching all day both here and over at 5th gen Chrysler... with no luck.

The power door lock on the drivers side sliding door has started buzzing when activated (both lock and unlock). Good news is it still locks and unlocks the door. But its rather load and tends to scare the crap out of visitors when the doors auto lock at the magic speed.
I cannot figure out how to get the door trim panel off and have only heard horror stories that once you get it off there is another layer to dig thru to get to the door lock motor.

After years of ripping panels off (and breaking clips) I decided to finally spring for trim removal tools, should be here Tuesday.

Antone replace a power lock motor?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jwblaze (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't done any work on the sliding door locks, but I have replaced the driver door lock since power lock was no longer working, the actuator and door latch were all one piece, so Actuator was built into the lock, from the look of it the sliders are the same design. I was able to make a temp fix on the latch to make it work until the new one showed up, it will make more sense to you once you get in there.

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=5228679&ukey_assembly=737407


----------

